# Some lyrics from Lars Winnerb?ck?s song "Solen i ?gonen"



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Translated from swedish to english by me, and the title means "Sun in the eyes".

_We are the angels of saturday whirling in town
We are the ones you hate on a sunday during the day
We those that can laugh about everything thats black, those who have hearts out of ?del titane.
We are angels with our eyes high in the sky
We are those who fail but still rejoice
We are those that can laugh about everything with eachother, the ones that can cry when noones around.
We are the love of yesterday and bold in our words, that wake up with fear and panic under the tables, we are the ones who want everything, we are the boys who promises thousandfold.

And we have the sun in our eyes and spilled milk everywhere, and it stinks from old disagreements but we have our shadows behind us afterall.

We are those that can dance when the going gets tough, we are anxious hen before things that are hard.
We are those who want to reign like winning heroes we can if we want but we demand support. 
We are saturdays angels in sundays wasps, we are those who curse the greyness of grey.
We are restless angels and whirling madmen, dancing clownes for good and bad. 
We are no yuppies with fat cigars we are flakey boys with too big guitars we are those who want everything, we are the boys and we promise thousandfold.

And we have the sun in our eyes and spilled milk everywhere, and it stinks from old disagreements but we have our shadows behind us afterall.

We are the laughter stuck in the throat and the crackling corners (like the hull of a ship), we are restless souls wandering the forest and those who sing during the night on the pub, we are those who want everything, we are the boys and we promise thousandfold.

And we have the sun in our eyes and spilled milk everywhere, and it stinks from old disagreements but we have our shadows behind us afterall. 
And we have the sun in our eyes and spilled milk everywhere, and it stinks from old disagreements but we have our shadows behind us afterall. _

Hopefully not all the greatness is lost in translation.

heres a link to a liveversion :


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Great lyrics!

By the way, do you know the swedish band Pain Of Salvation?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I know the name Everdream. Are they good?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

It sounds great! I have add them to my favorites  Thnx for the translation.
Btw do you no a Swedish band called something like abba? (just kidding)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom said:


> I know the name Everdream. Are they good?


They are amazing! It's one of my fav bands! Daniel Gildenlow is a god!  
Here is a nice song by POS: 




I also know the bands Opeth and Evergrey. They are very good too!

Oh! and as for The Netherlands- I love Ayreon! lol It's a project by Arjen Anthony Lucassen
I like this vid:


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

oops


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like Opeth and Evergrey and Ayreon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> We those that can laugh about everything thats black, those who have hearts out of ?del titane.
> We are angels with our eyes high in the sky
> We are those who fail but still rejoice


I liked that bit. 

I love Opeth to everdream.


----------

